# Bilt Hamber Cleanser- Polish...WOW!



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

Haven't frequented these forums for a while, but after having just used the Bilt Hamber 'system' on my daughter's BM, I just felt I had to post to say WOW! what a product! :doublesho :argie:

For something applied by hand I think the resultant finish is nothing short of astonishing! Although the car was not particularly dirty, it didn't take that much effort either.

I had bought the offer set in Auto Express a few weeks ago, which comprised of Auto Wash, Auto Clay regular [which I have used before] and the Cleanser-Polish http://www.bilthamber.com/pro-introduction.php?cname=Clays, Wax :: Polish&name=cleanser-polish in the kit together with applicator and large good quality microfibre.

Even the shampoo is quite impressive, leaving a nice squeaky clean finish - only need about half the quantity of 'normal' shampoos, and it suds very well.

I know the cleanser contains a certain element of fillers - something which I have previously shied away from [like Autoglym's SRP] - but somehow it 'feels' different. A great silky glass like finish with a superb shine.

My question now is, should I top it off with some sort of LSP or just leave it as is? Maybe it's a sort of sealant which would be fine on it's own???

For others who may have used it for a while, can you comment on the longevity as well please? It certainly seems to bead well.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

As you have used the blit hamber range i would get there finis wax or hydra wax to top the cleanser polish there finis wax would see you through winter.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah Finis would be spot on and they do smaller sample sizes now...:thumb:


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

Excellent!

Thanks very much guys.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Cleanser Polish is superb. I've got it on both my cars followed by 2x Finis then 2x Hydra. The shine is out of this world.:thumb: I use the Finis for it's durability and top with Hydra because I think it has the slight edge of looks, not that Finis doesn't leave a superb shine anyway. All bead and sheet water like crazy too.


----------



## JK-BHLab (Jul 23, 2010)

Faythur said:


> Haven't frequented these forums for a while, but after having just used the Bilt Hamber 'system' on my daughter's BM, I just felt I had to post to say WOW! what a product! :doublesho :argie:
> 
> For something applied by hand I think the resultant finish is nothing short of astonishing! Although the car was not particularly dirty, it didn't take that much effort either.
> 
> ...


Durabiltiy of cleanser-polish is good and the film is glassy, firm and is a sealant. Lots are using it without further protection but it works well with Hydra and Finis waxes too. Glad you like it!:thumb:


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

JK-BHLab said:


> Durabiltiy of cleanser-polish is good and the film is glassy, firm and is a sealant. Lots are using it without further protection but it works well with Hydra and Finis waxes too. Glad you like it!:thumb:


JK, is it ok to use cleanser polish and top up with Auto Balm instead of finis? I am hoping I not need to do an IPA wipe down if using Auto Balm after Cleanser Polish.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Can Cleaser Polish be worked with a rotary polisher?


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Flakey said:


> JK, is it ok to use cleanser polish and top up with Auto Balm instead of finis? I am hoping I not need to do an IPA wipe down if using Auto Balm after Cleanser Polish.


I just realized that JK hasn't been active here for month. do we have anybody from Bilt Hamber as the representative?


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

Flakey said:


> I just realized that JK hasn't been active here for month. do we have anybody from Bilt Hamber as the representative?


just post in their sub forum
http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=149


----------

